# Remembering customers orders



## Glenn

A good barista never forgets a face and can remember several preferences for a customer.

How do you remember your valued customers preferences?



A local chain store in my area has 2 barista's who know their customers very well and cheerily greet them by first name and check that they would like the usual, repeating any special extras or variations the customer has had recently.

However, on another shift at the same location the same experience is not replicated and some customers have commented that 'the other barista' knows their order and leaves with a less than satisfactory experience (in their mind), even if they have been served a better quality coffee.

Share your tips on how to remember a customer and their order and preferences and help a fellow barista to exceed expectations.
​


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

well thats an interesting topic for discussion Glenn!! I am one of those baristas who is everyones 'best friend'. I know a lot of our customers, by name, and their orders, and people really seem to enjoy it, I guess its nice to have a friendly face in the morning.

My way of remembering peoples names is simply to as soon as you recognise people, introduce yourself, ask them how they are, and make sure you take their name. Then everytime you see them, always call them by name, say 'Hi simon' or 'There you go tina' and you'll soon find it very easy to remember them, and their order!!


----------



## limeyrocker

A good points and well made!! I have stopped going to many businesses, because even after many months or years going there I still get the same stock greeting. We all like to think we are a 'special' customer and the simple act of being recognized accomplishes this quite nicely.


----------



## ChiarasDad

I don't feel put off if my usual order isn't remembered, but I do appreciate a look, smile or nod of recognition. But I think it's a two-way street. For my part, I like to compliment and thank (and usually overtip) a barista for a notably delicious drink. When someone's working hard to produce really fine-tasting beverages through their shift and not just robotically banging them out, I think they deserve to know that their efforts are noticed and appreciated, and I think this is something helpful to the cause of good coffee that we can all do from the other side of the counter.


----------



## funinacup

I'm generally good with faces and regular orders, and it does make a huge difference to the customer experience. while they get a great drink and a welcoming reception from someone who doesn't recognise them, I think they still feel a little short-changed.


----------



## LeeWardle

I think the more "customer orientated/aware" you are as a barista/etablishment the easier remembering orders comes. It's just part being a good barista. I find that if you make a habit of talking to the customer about there choices, before they make a choice (if that makes sense!) the more likely you are to remember it/them.

Lee


----------



## RolandG

I remember some regular customers - those that come in late/early, when there are only two or so of us in. When it gets busier, and there are 4 or 5 of us behind the bar I'll generally be taking drinks out (and so busy I can't stop to chat) or on the machine (in which case I just see the order, not who's placed it). For me, I remember it best when I take the order, make the drinks and deliver it - the whole process. Doing just till or take out some bits sink in, but no where near as much.


----------



## coffeeman

I like to try to phrase it like a question say 'medium latte?' rather than 'the usual'. As limeyrocker said we all like to feel special by having our order remembered but, in my opinion, we don't like to feel like we're having the same every time, maybe it's just me but I think it's really important to be specific.


----------



## timjoy

I iwll think it is hard for me


----------



## jonnie d

For me the easiest way is to talk to the customer as much as possible, get their name and get as much eye to eye contact as possible, its much easier to remember them this way! but don't forget about the coffee!


----------



## MKDavid

maybe a bit of a self promotion here, whilst its great that the barista can remember what coffee I prefer, something that some girlfriends cant do, and even the ex wife asked if i had sugar in my coffee, (not done for 30 years and before i met her).

anyway back to my point, Tills or a good EPOS system with a membership program should deliver what you need, so that youcan see what recent orders where.

though i have never had an issue in repeating what i want 'americano' is hardly a long phrase!


----------

